# Camarillo Airshow- August 21-22, 2010



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2010)

The Camarillo Airshow is this weekend. I will be there both days to cover the event for the _Atlantic Flyer_ and for the show coordinators. It's shaping up to be a great show.

Details can be found at:
Wings over Camarillo 2010 - Home

Here are some of the volunteers that worked very hard to put on the show.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are some highlights from Saturday. They flew over 90 airplanes today! There was definitely something for everyone. I have another full day today at the show today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Nice work Eric! I really like the T-28C Trojan and the C-47 D-Day Doll!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## jimh (Aug 22, 2010)

great to see Man O War at CMA...hope they fly her more. Looks like a great show!

nice coverage

jim


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was an awesome show. 2,200 pictures yesterday and about the same today. Made some new friends and met with some old ones too. One of the highlights from today was getting a picture of 3 Mustang aces together, Joe Peterburs, Clyde East and Art Fiedler. With Art in the middle, he said "I'm surrounded by heroes". I lowered the camera and told Art, "No, that would be me surrounded by heroes". I thanked all the vets I talked to today. Great group of guys.

And Yes, Jim, Man O War is flying a lot now. Two airshows in the last 2 weekends. 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

2,200 pics? Holy crap!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2010)

Fantastic shots Eric!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 23, 2010)

Great shots Eric


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2010)

Man I hated to miss that airshow.
Great shots Eric.

The WWII airborne reenactor in this picture is the same one I saw last year.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...arillo-airshow-august-21-22-2010-dsc_8049.jpg


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep, Wheels. He's been around for a while doing this. He is also a member of the CAF down there. I've known him for quite a few years.

I have finally gotten all of the galleries done and posted (53 galleries!). Click the banner below to see the shots:


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2010)

Whirley birds doing rolls..............

something Just not right about that!!


----------



## Violator (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic pics as always, Eric! Isn't that very first pic the DC-2 from the Museum of Flight in Seattle?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree that helicopters doing rolls and loops will definitely mess with your head. It's really something to see.

Yes, that is the MoF's DC-2.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

I just looked through the galleries Eric. Very nice indeed. 


Wheels


----------

